# Need help with a 2000 Honda 300 snorkeling.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Like said above I just need a lil help. Like what vents, how big of PVC pipe, do I need to jet it? And where on the air box will be the easiest?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Questions answered in order.

All of them
1.5" (stepped down to 1.25 at the airbox groumet for proper fitment)
Yes
The existing hole


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ bingo. 

With 1.5" you may or may not need to re-jet, but will likely need to adjust the pilot screw. Personally, since I have access to killer flex hose to use I'd go 2" and re-tune accordingly. - You can never have too big of intake, but can easily have too small.


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Just use 1.5, my buddy has 2 inch and his fourwheeler runs the same as mine and I didn't have to mess with anything in the carb.


----------

